# What do you do on a day that you can't go shoot?



## xPerpetual23 (Nov 26, 2017)

Just wondering, what do you all do when you sprain your wrist or something happens that you can't go shoot or go outside? I hurt both of my wrists so I made a key shot, I found a car key and made it into a tiny bb shooter with some very light latex bands in which I can just lean back on my chair using the computer and shoot stuff around my house lol.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I go about my regular day with family and friends. Same as the other 150+ days a year I can't shoot because it's winter.

Slingshots are a hobby for me, not an addiction or lifestyle. If I can't shoot or don't shoot, I don't worry about it. If I want to do something SS related on those days, I visit the forum or head to my workshop to work on a frame.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm with Bruce, I still shoot in the basement during the winter but it's just not as much fun. Many days I'll sit around eating Cheetos and watch.....oh never mind! :naughty:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I have a couple of smaller frames with light tubes or TBY on them. I have a catch box set up on the kitchen counter with a 1" leather circle for a target. I shoot red BBs from WalMart with them. No or very little wrist strain. Now that winter is coming ...not that we have winter here on the Central Coast of Mexifornia....I'm contemplating setting up another catch box in the Man Cave that will give me a bit longer range....and even adding a catch box to the covered front porch so I can shoot out of the occasional rain in our drought stricken state.

On a bigger note. Several years ago while shoeing a horse, I dislocated my left wrist. Didn't go to the saw bones but reset it myself and did my own rehab exercises. It still hurts or bothers me from time to time. I was delighted when I discovered that I didn't need a wrist brace to shoot a slingshot if it was correctly designed. Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I read and write, play darts and some chess.

I've chores and a gym for maintaining the flesh.

I tote a blaster- where I live it's a must.

So I shoot quite a bit. In the shotgun I trust.

The slingshot is niche, for a quiet time-out.

To stretch and let go and meander about.

When I can't shoot, due to weather or pain,

I don't fret about it, I engage the refrain.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I help a friend who runs a route for an auto supply get his route ready. If the weather is nice I do various odd jobs outside. That’s one nice thing about being retired, I don’t have to wait until weekend to work outside and then have bad weather move in????


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm with brucered most days are family days. The wife and I play alot of xbox. Shooting is like a when I get time on the weekends deal for me.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't really have winter where I live so can shoot year round. I can always go to my gun club and shoot. Single so I can do whatever I want whenever I want so I don't get bored. Go to the movies or dinner with girl friend. Take the dogs for a walk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Cjw said:


> Don't really have winter where I live so can shoot year round. I can always go to my gun club and shoot. Single so I can do whatever I want whenever I want so I don't get bored. Go to the movies or dinner with girl friend. Take the dogs for a walk.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lucky lol

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Make slingshots for days when I can shoot. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

